# When the mail came today I got really excited to start working on my haunt!



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

My dad came in with the mail and said there was something for me.
I was assuming it was a magazine so just asked what it was.
He said "It's from the Scare Fac-" and beofre he finished saying "Factory" I had jumped up to see!
It was my free catalog from the Scare Factory that I ordered off the website!
Not that I can afford 95% of the stuff inside, because it's all details facades and animations and stuff like that, but it's still fun to look at and it's gotten my excited to start working! 

Anyone else have one thing trigger their excitement for this year yet?
Maybe you smelled a latex mask or you some fog juice somewhere? ;]


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

That story made me smile. I remember when I was young..yes, those were the days.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I know that feeling! I still get it whether is the Halloween magazines or something I mail ordered.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Haha sweet.
I'm 16 and I started scaring in the Spooky Walk on Long Island, New York like, 3 years ago.
The first year I just scared in the woods part of the haunt, then the next year I made a small exhibit at the end of the woods, then last year was my first year really putting all of my creative effort into it and it came out GREAT!
Anyone who lives on Long Island usually comes to the Spooky Walk (thousands per night), so it was a big deal for me that we were one of the favorites of everyone last year! :]

Of course now I'm really excited for this year!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I got really excited on July 1. That is the "official" date I can start talking about Halloween to hubby. He actually helped me make a small casket and I went though my "inventory" that day. I hear ya Erick, Im really excited now too! 

Tomorrow I go to our first haunted gathering... its all over after that!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

See I don't really start building or working yet,
but I just e-mailed the woman that runs the Spooky Walk to see if we're taking over the woods again this year or if we're doing a house.
I think it would be easier to do a house (no weather worries or anything) and we have some sick ideas, but the woods is where I've been every year so it would be weird not to do the woods. I guess we'll see what she says. ;]


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Haha I remember getting my Scare Factory catalog!
I pretty much reacted the same way you did!
I've actually been working on new stuff since February...
But yes, stuff like that makes me want to get back to work on some stuff!
.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> That story made me smile. I remember when I was young..yes, those were the days.


I can remember when Dr. M was young too. That is when triggers were really done by horses. That is how the name came around. Normally haunters had to make their props move by triggers, or basically their horse because they named their horse that. I can only assume that Dr. M did the same. I can't wait till he retires so I can get his stuff. LOL:googly:


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Today was the start of the season for me also. I cleaned out the "workspace" and have been listening to my favorite haunt music while catching up on posts.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Hellrazor said:


> I got really excited on *July 1. That is the "official" date I can start talking about Halloween to hubby. *He actually helped me make a small casket and I went though my "inventory" that day. I hear ya Erick, Im really excited now too!
> 
> Tomorrow I go to our first haunted gathering... its all over after that!


ROFLMAO!

How did you come about negotiating July 1? :googly:


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

For me the excitement was walking in to Michael's this past Monday to find the Halloween aisle half full.

But, alas, due to space issues, I am not going to do my haunt this year. So sad.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I gotta get me a copy of the magazine! But that might just put me over the edge. I have been tinkering out in the garage since March and ever since I downloaded the Ironstock theme song to a CD, I get a daily dose of that too...several doses a day. That's the great thing about driving so much in my job, halloween music all year long.......


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Anytime I smell spraypaint, melting styrofoam, and black plastic I am there!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Oh, and the smell of flat black latex paint...
Oh the memories!
LOL!
.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Haha, nice.
Looks like alot of people are all ready to get scaring.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I got a bunch of stuff this week from Michaels
I had 40% off coupons


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hellrazor said:


> I got really excited on July 1. That is the "official" date I can start talking about Halloween to hubby. He actually helped me make a small casket and I went though my "inventory" that day. I hear ya Erick, Im really excited now too!
> 
> Tomorrow I go to our first haunted gathering... its all over after that!


I wish i could do an inventory. That would take me at LEAST a month. Maybe i should start early this year. I have my tables covered with extra stuff from purchases this year. I just saved up a free toe pincher from the garbage. A friends dad was gunna pitch it so i said HEEEEY Ill take that. It had a nice trip back to KY all cozy in my new van. LOL. Now im excited.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

turtle2778 said:


> I got a bunch of stuff this week from Michaels
> I had 40% off coupons


What did you get? I haven't been over to my Michaels yet.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

After reading Erics post, I got the catalog...you didn't say it came with a kickass DVD too! I highly recommend getting one. Very inspirational.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks Erik and Doc , now I am getting a Scare Factory catalog too...
Wish I had the money for some of that stuff, but there are great ideas in it.

Glad I did my inventory when I put everything away last year..
All I have to add is whatever I have made so far, and what is next to be made when finished.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

o man - i can totally relate to the posts about smells - prolly not so much the visuals like the magazines cause for me thats 24/7/365 haha - yes - even on christmas i usually am thinking of halloween - kinda hard not to when half the stuff i want as a gift is halloween related

but back to the smells -- last night i was usin my wagner to spray the walls to my newly built library/study room - and mmmmm theres something just wonderful about the mixture of freshly sprayed latex paint and OSB  hopefully ill be posting a new thread sometime soon with some pics of some progress shots of the haunt

riley


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

I remember as a kid in the late 70s and early 80s getting excited when the new sears wishbook came out with all of the new Star Wars toys available for Christmas. It was only a couple of pages of the catalog, but how glorious those couple of pages were, and how many hours I would spend staring at them, and how many times a day I would drive my mother nuts with the " I want a... and this is so cool.. and look at this!" 

As far as Halloween goes, I usually really get my juices flowing the first time I notice a slight chill in the air one morning indicating summer's heat is beginning to ebb, and Fall is near. When it's time to dig out the flannel shirts, I start into overdrive. But the smell of paint and all that certainly does make my antsy too, and that can happen anytime of the year. Occasionally I'll hear a neighbor using a power tool and that can do it also


----------

